# I asked him how to fold!



## Contented Squid (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Yesterday while I was at work, I was on my way to get dish soap ( I work in a resturant) and I noticed a co-worker folding silverware into napkins. I stopped and asked him "How do you do that?" and he showed me! He even let me fold one myself! Afterward I was like "Wow, I just asked someone I don't know that well to teach me something!" But yeah that felt really awesome.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats great!


----------



## maclasch (Jan 9, 2009)

Right on! you can do it!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Contented Squid said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Yesterday while I was at work, I was on my way to get dish soap ( I work in a resturant) and I noticed a co-worker folding silverware into napkins. I stopped and asked him "How do you do that?" and he showed me! He even let me fold one myself! Afterward I was like "Wow, I just asked someone I don't know that well to teach me something!" But yeah that felt really awesome.


Careful, you could end up doing his job! :afr :lol -> :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

brilliant! this is how it's done.


----------



## ShadowArtist (Sep 18, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Careful, you could end up doing his job! :afr :lol -> :boogie :boogie :boogie


He's like "Yeah, I don't think you got it..... do a few more. OK, now a few more..." hahaha.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats, that's awesome! Initiating conversation can be a batch. Well done


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

Congratulations, it seems your curiosity got the better of your SA. Good work!


----------



## neeko (Aug 9, 2010)

*not weird friendly pat on the back* lol


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice job! You were present enough not to let your SA voice control you.


----------



## Contented Squid (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

So did you get his number? 




Kidding, great job!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought this thread was going to be about poker. :lol

Anyway, awesome!


----------

